# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  When to start cutting, please see pics

## CLKenny

I need some veteran advice, this is going to be my first competition.

I have been taking in 3,000 calories for three weeks now and have only gained 4lbs, I'm 140 lbs, 5'9, and 15%BF. 

I have 15 weeks until my competition, when should I start cutting and by what amount of calories should I be decreasing each week.

Please help, I definitely need some advice,

----------


## Fjock

its not so much the amount of calories you should be worried about, but the foods you will be changing in your diet. Also, are you going to doing bodybuilding, fitness, figure? This will make a difference in your contest prep.

----------


## Fjock

Itll be easier to help if you post your current diet. Have you begun any cardio?

----------


## CLKenny

Its for a figure competition, the IDFA in Toronto on June 30th,

I do two hours of boxing a week for cardio, I completely stopped spinning and treadmill cardio.

I use fitday, and keep track of my caloric intake,

Carbs consist of: vegetables, sweet potatoes, fruit and oatmeal
Protein: lean meats, (bison, chicken, turkey), Egg whites, Whey protein, Cottage cheese.
Fats consists of: Flax oil, natural peanut butter, ***** 3/6/9, 

Supplements consists of: Vitamin C, EFA, Green Tea Extract, Multi, B-complex, Zinc, Magnesium.

I'm wondering when you suggest I start cutting back on calories and increasing cardio, I compete in 15 weeks.

Looking forward to your reply

----------


## Fjock

> Its for a figure competition, the IDFA in Toronto on June 30th,
> 
> I do two hours of boxing a week for cardio, I completely stopped spinning and treadmill cardio.
> 
> I use fitday, and keep track of my caloric intake,
> 
> Carbs consist of: vegetables, sweet potatoes, fruit and oatmeal
> Protein: lean meats, (bison, chicken, turkey), Egg whites, Whey protein, Cottage cheese.
> Fats consists of: Flax oil, natural peanut butter, ***** 3/6/9, 
> ...


Looks like your on track so far with the diet. 
My next question is how many meals are you eating a day because it will most likely be around 5-6 meals for your contest prep.

Your shown is only a week after mine. I have just begun to diet actually (only three days in). So i would say you could start fairly soon since the figure women i know diet even longer than i do. I dont know how u girls do it.

You need to start doing 30-45 minutes minutes of low intensity cardio right after u wake up, before your first meal. Do this in place of the boxing. And you can find plenty of pre contest diets on these boards consisting of many of the ingredients you have already listed. Good luck!

----------


## CLKenny

Thanks I appreciate the advice,

----------


## gotjacked2k7

Quick question...

I have a photo shoot around june 30th, about the same time as your contests are. The shoot is for the swimmer build/abercrombie guy type build. I've been lifting hard trying to build alot more lean muscle because I don't want to look as skinny as most of those whimps :Wink/Grin:  anyway, when building muscle for this, is it still effective if I'm doing what resembles a cutting diet? 

6 meals a day, only white meat, sweet potatoes and veggies, usually around 160 grams of protein per day and about 3,000 or so calories.

I'm also in my 3rd week of a pheradrol cycle which I'm following up with a 3 week cycle of Isa-test (over the counter test) to up my test and counteract any shrinking and keep the muscles growing.

Is this effective to up my muscle but still be ripped for the shoot? 

Progress as is: Started 4 weeks ago lifting, week 1 was natural (weight 165 lbs), week 2 introduced pheradrol upped protein intake, cant stop eating (weight same), week 3 (167.5lbs), week 4 (current 172lbs). For reference here's my routine...

The Basic Bodybuilding Pendulum


Week 1: Structural 1
Week 2: Structural 2
Week 3: Functional strength
Week 4: Structural 2
Week 5: Structural 1


Phases 1 and 5: Structural 1

This phase of training will use less weight but will be the most energy-draining phase of all. The focus is on increasing lactic acid build-up and maximizing total muscle breakdown (to stimulate a massive anabolic response to training). To do so we'll use techniques such as supersets, tempo contrast, and isometric-dynamic contrast. The rest intervals will be short and the volume relatively high. Each muscle group is to be trained once a week. The training schedule is as follow:

Monday: Quads and Hams

Tuesday: Biceps and Triceps

Wednesday: OFF

Thursday: Chest and Back

Friday: OFF

Saturday: Shoulders

Sunday: OFF


Monday: Quads and Hams

A) Tempo contrast back squat

You'll perform sets of 8 reps in the back squat. Sound easy? Not so fast! We'll use a tempo contrast method. This means the rhythm of the repetitions will vary during the set from slow to explosive:

Reps 1 and 2 = 604 tempo (down in 6 seconds, up in 4 seconds)

Reps 3 and 4 = 20X tempo (down in 2 seconds, up as fast as possible)

Reps 5 and 6 = 604 tempo

Reps 7 and 8 = 20X tempo

Work sets: 4 x 8

Rest between sets: 120 seconds


B) Isometric-dynamic contrast leg curl

Regular leg curls are easy; theyre for sissies! Instead, we're going to use an action contrast method here. This means that on each rep you'll include a pause at the mid-point of the exercise (halfway down). The duration of the pause will vary on each rep. We'll perform 7 reps:

Rep 1 = 12 second pause

Rep 2 = 10 second pause

Rep 3 = 8 second pause

Rep 4 = 6 second pause

Rep 5 = 4 second pause

Rep 6 = 2 second pause

Rep 7 = no pause

Work sets: 4 x 7

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


C) Back squat

You'll perform only one set of squats, but that'll be one set of 20 reps! Right after those 20 reps of pure pleasure you'll step out from under the bar (if you can), put your back on the wall, bend the knees 90 degrees and hold the position until you drop on the floor. Try to handle the position for more than 20 seconds without crying please.

Work sets = 1 x 20 + isometric hold for max time


D) Romanian deadlift

Just when you thought the fun was over! Once again we'll only perform one set of twenty reps on the Romanian deadlift. After all the work youve done I'll be nice to you and you won't have to do any isometric work  for now! Complete your twenty reps in good form, lie down on the floor until you regain your composure, drink your shake and go home to rest and grow!

Work sets = 1 x 20

This first workout is brutally intense, but it should be completed in less than 45 minutes. 


Tuesday: Biceps and Triceps

Ah, a beach workout! After all that leg blasting I'll throw you a bone! But this doesnt mean it'll be an easy day; far from it. If we want those huge guns, well have to work for them!


A1) Isometric-dynamic contrast standing barbell curl 

We'll use the same concept as we did for the leg curl: you're going to hold the weight at the mid-point (arms at 90 degrees) for some time. Once again, the duration of the pause will vary on each rep:

Rep 1 = 12 second pause

Rep 2 = 10 second pause

Rep 3 = 8 second pause

Rep 4 = 6 second pause

Rep 5 = 4 second pause

Rep 6 = 2 second pause

Rep 7 = no pause


A2) Reverse barbell curl

This is a simple reverse curl performed with either a straight bar or an EZ-curl bar. The exercise is straightforward; no special technique. You're going to perform 12 reps of this movement. Use a controlled rhythm, but dont go too slow either.

A1 and A2 are a superset. Both exercises are performed without taking any extra rest in between. You'll perform this superset 5 times.

Work sets: 5 x A1 + A2 

Rest between supersets: 180 seconds


B1) Tempo contrast nose-breaker (lying barbell extension)

This is your basic nose-breaker. Lie down on a bench and lower the bar to your face while keeping the elbows pointing straight up. We'll use a tempo contrast method. This means the rhythm of the repetitions will vary during the set from slow to explosive:

Reps 1 and 2 = 604 tempo (down in 6 seconds, up in 4 seconds)

Reps 3 and 4 = 20X tempo (down in 2 seconds, up as fast as possible)

Reps 5 and 6 = 604 tempo

Reps 7 and 8 = 20X tempo


B2) Cable triceps extension with V-shape bar

This is a regular cable triceps extension. You'll perform 12 reps using a controlled, but not too slow-rhythm.

B1 and B2 are a superset. Both exercises are performed without taking any extra rest between. You'll perform this superset 5 times.

Work sets: 5 x B1 + B2

Rest between supersets: 180 seconds


C) Tempo contrast preacher curl

By now it isnt necessary to explain what a tempo contrast is (hopefully).

Reps 1 and 2 = 604 tempo 

Reps 3 and 4 = 20X tempo

Reps 5 and 6 = 604 tempo

Reps 7 and 8 = 20X tempo

Work sets: 3 x 8

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


D) Isometric-dynamic contrast straight-bar cable triceps extension

Contrary to other exercises, for this exercise you'll hold the pause in the fully extended position. Focus on really flexing your triceps super hard! 

Rep 1 = 12 second pause

Rep 2 = 10 second pause

Rep 3 = 8 second pause

Rep 4 = 6 second pause

Rep 5 = 4 second pause

Rep 6 = 2 second pause

Rep 7 = no pause

Work sets: 3 x 7

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


Thursday: Chest and Back

A) Tempo contrast bench press

We'll use the same type of execution as the other tempo contrast exercises:

Reps 1 and 2 = 604 tempo 

Reps 3 and 4 = 20X tempo 

Reps 5 and 6 = 604 tempo

Reps 7 and 8 = 20X tempo

Work sets: 3 x 8

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


B) Isometric-dynamic contrast seated cable rowing

Perform this exercise seated with a straight back. Stretch the lats during the eccentric portion of the movement but dont bend the trunk forward. Once again, we're going to include a pause on each rep; this time the pause is performed when the bar is on the sternum.

Rep 1 = 12 second pause

Rep 2 = 10 second pause

Rep 3 = 8 second pause

Rep 4 = 6 second pause

Rep 5 = 4 second pause

Rep 6 = 2 second pause

Rep 7 = no pause

Work sets: 3 x 7

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


C) Isometric-dynamic contrast incline bench press

On this drill the pause is executed when the bar is two inches from the chest. At that position, really concentrate on not only holding the bar, but on flexing the pectorals hard.

Rep 1 = 12 second pause

Rep 2 = 10 second pause

Rep 3 = 8 second pause

Rep 4 = 6 second pause

Rep 5 = 4 second pause

Rep 6 = 2 second pause

Rep 7 = no pause

Work sets: 3 x 7

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


D) Tempo contrast machine pullover

When this exercise is performed with a tempo contrast, it can be one of the best back builders you can do! 

Reps 1 and 2 = 604 tempo 

Reps 3 and 4 = 20X tempo 

Reps 5 and 6 = 604 tempo

Reps 7 and 8 = 20X tempo

Work sets: 3 x 8

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


E) Dips

You'll do three sets of dips with no added weight. Perform as many reps as you can on each set. Really emphasize a controlled motion.

Work sets: 3 x max reps

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


F) Barbell shrugs

Perform 4 sets of barbell shrugs. Hold the fully shrugged position for 2 seconds on each rep.

Set 1: 10 reps

Set 2: 8 reps

Set 3: 6 reps

Set 4: 20 reps

Work sets: 4 x 6-20

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


Saturday: Shoulders

This is the hit and run session of the week. If done properly it should take you no more than 30 minutes to complete. This will leave you some time to perform your favourite abdominal routine or work on your perceived weaknesses with some extra work. Note that all exercises are performed in a regular fashion, no contrast. 


A1) Military press

Reps: 8

Tempo: 501 


A2) Dumbbell shoulder press

Reps: 12

Tempo: 301 


A3) Lateral raises

Reps: 20

Tempo: 201 

Note: A1, A2 and A3 are a superset and are performed without any rest. Repeat the superset 6 times with 120 seconds between each superset.

Remember that this phase is to be performed on weeks 1 and 5.


Phases 2 and 4: Structural 2

We'll still be working on developing muscle mass, but this time we'll use less "advanced" techniques and increase the average load to be lifted. We'll also increase the training frequency to two sessions per muscle group. There'll be less direct work for the biceps and triceps (which will be directly trained only once a week) following this schedule:

Monday: Quadriceps, Hamstrings

Tuesday: Chest, Back, Shoulders

Wednesday: OFF

Thursday: Quadriceps, Hamstrings, Shoulders

Friday: OFF

Saturday: Chest, Back, Biceps, Triceps

Sunday: OFF


Monday: Quadriceps, Hamstrings

A) Front squat

Reps: 8

Tempo: 501 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


B) Romanian deadlift

Reps: 8

Tempo: 501 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


C) Leg press

Reps: 10

Tempo: 301 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


D) Leg curl

Reps: 10

Tempo: 301 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


Tuesday: Chest, Back, Shoulders

A) Bench press

Reps: 8

Tempo: 501 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


B) Barbell rowing

Reps: 8

Tempo: 501 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


C) Military press

Reps: 8

Tempo: 501 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


D) Incline dumbbell press

Reps: 10

Tempo: 301 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


E) Seated cable rowing

Reps: 10

Tempo: 301 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


F) Lateral raise

Reps: 10

Tempo: 301 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


Thursday: Quadriceps, Hamstrings, Shoulders

A) Back squat

Reps: 6

Tempo: 301 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


B) Good morning

Reps: 6

Tempo: 301 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


C) Seated dumbbell shoulder press

Reps: 6

Tempo: 301 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


D) Lunges (alternate)

Reps: 8 per leg

Tempo: 201 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


E) Front raise

Reps: 8

Tempo: 201 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


Saturday: Chest, Back, Biceps, Triceps

A) Bench press (close grip)

Reps: 6

Tempo: 301 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


B) Weighted chins (or lat pulldown)

Reps: 6

Tempo: 301 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


C) Flat dumbbell bench press (hammer grip)

Reps: 8

Tempo: 201 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


D) Barbell shrugs

Reps: 8

Tempo: 201 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


E) Preacher curl

Reps: 8

Tempo: 201

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds


F) Cable triceps extension

Reps: 8

Tempo: 201 

Work sets: 4

Rest between sets: 90 seconds

Remember that this phase is to be performed on weeks 2 and 4.


Phase 3: Functional Strength

During this week of training we'll use heavy weights and only include compound exercises. Each session will be a whole body workout. The objective is to stimulate the nervous system while giving the muscle, energy and hormonal systems a break. The schedule to use is as follows:

Monday: Whole body 1

Tuesday: OFF

Wednesday: Whole body 2

Thursday: OFF

Friday: Whole body 3

Saturday: OFF

Sunday: OFF


Monday: Whole body 1

A) Front squat

Reps: 5

Tempo: 201 

Work sets: 5

Rest between sets: 180 seconds


B) Incline bench press

Reps: 5

Tempo: 201 

Work sets: 5

Rest between sets: 180 seconds


C) Seated rowing

Reps: 5

Tempo: 201 

Work sets: 5

Rest between sets: 180 seconds


Wednesday: Whole body 2

A) Back squat

Reps: 3

Tempo: 201 

Work sets: 6

Rest between sets: 180 seconds


B) Close grip bench press

Reps: 3

Tempo: 201 

Work sets: 6

Rest between sets: 180 seconds


C) Barbell rowing

Reps: 3

Tempo: 201 

Work sets: 6

Rest between sets: 180 seconds


Friday: Whole body 3

A) Back squat

Reps: 2

Tempo: 201 

Work sets: 8

Rest between sets: 180 seconds


B) Bench press

Reps: 2

Tempo: 201 

Work sets: 8

Rest between sets: 180 seconds


C) Deadlift

Reps: 2

Tempo: 201 

Work sets: 8

Rest between sets: 180 seconds

This phase is to be performed on the third week of the cycle. Don't skip it! It'll really help boost your bodybuilding gains in the future. Strive to move a lot of weight, but never sacrifice form for more weight!


Conclusion

This training program is to be followed for two to three consecutive cycles (10 to 15 weeks) for maximum gains. You can change the exercises with each new cycle, but youll find out it's not necessary for continuous gains on this program because the variation of training methods, volume, and intensity is enough to keep the body in an adaptive mode. 


Sorry I posted alot there but I really have to pay the bills with this shoot so I'm exhausting all resources haha! 

Any help is greatly appreciated!

----------

